# Schwierige Trails im (Ost-)Allgäu



## Herr Baurat (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mal rumfragen, welche Trails ihr als besonders anspruchsvoll einschätzen würdet. Einfach um mal einen Vergleich zwischen eigener Einschätzung und der anderer Biker zu bekommen. Und vielleicht auch die eine oder andere neue Strecke kennenzulernen...

Ich fang einfach mit den Klassikern mal an:

- Schützensteig von der Jägerhütte runter zum (abgerissenen) Hotel Ammerwald: S1 bis max. S2 (um in der Singletrail-Skala zu sprechen, ansonsten wird's wohl ganz schwer das einigermaßen gleich zu beurteilen)
- Saloberalm nach Vils (inzwischen leider mit Bikeverbot geschmückt): S2, das kurze Stück um die Kehre mit den anschließenden Treppen leicht S3 (vielleicht)

... bitte um Fortsetzung! 

Schöne Grüße... Heiko


----------



## gegege (27. September 2008)

Hallo,

Sennalpe bei Buchenberg S1 bis teilweise evtl. S2.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (28. September 2008)

Hi Gerhard -

du meinst den Wanderweg runter nach Trauchgau? Würd ich auch so einschätzen, ja.
Aber anscheinend gibts hier nicht so viele Leute, die an einem Austausch interessiert sind - will wohl keiner seine Geheimtipps preisgeben...

Einen hab ich aber noch: von der Niederen Bleick über die Lähnbachhütte zur Königstraße: S3, manchmal auch (deutlich) schwerere Stellen...

Falls jemand doch Interesse an einem Austausch haben sollte, bitte PN...

Gruß, Heiko


----------



## gegege (28. September 2008)

Hallo Heiko,

ja den meine ich. Die Niedere Bleik bin ich erst ein mal, bei nur wenig Nässe gefahren. Da war es deswegen und wegen den vielen Wurzeln, schon sehr glitschig und schwierig.

Ich find dein Thema super, da ich auch in unserer Gegend nach anspruchsvollen Trails suche, die man auch mal schnell an einem vorgezogenen Feierabend fahren kann. Um Kempten soll's wohl noch ein paar gute Trails geben.

Nesselwang von der Kapelle Maria Trost zur alten Skischanze S1-S2.
Nesselwang vom Sportheim Böck ganz oben vom Teerweg rechts in den Wald und die Falllinie nach Nesselwang S2.

Sonst fahre ich weiter weg, z.B. Kiste Nord-West-Trail S3, Nassereither Alm S3, Notkarspitze S3, Solsteinhaus S2-S3, Schafkopf S3-S4,...

Gruß    Gerhard


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. September 2008)

Ey, wohn demnächst in nesselwang. Was gibts da noch für Trails?
Grüße


----------



## Herr Baurat (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Gerhard,, du hast Post...


----------



## frenchman (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

würde ja gerne mitmachen bei Euren Touren-Tipps, aber die Einstufung halte ich doch für etwas untertrieben.

Beispiel: Sportheim Böck durch den Wald bis zum ersten Schotterweg, o.k. meineserachtens gerade noch S2. Die Nächste Sektion bis zur Holzbrücke würde ich schon als S3 einstufen aber bitte ... nach der Holzbrücke: na hör mir auf, wenn diese fiesen Treppchen nicht mind. S3 sind, was dann Beim nächsten Kontakt mit dem Forstweg folge ich diesem normalerweise um bei Maria Trost abzufahren (S1-S2). Andernfalls geht's geradeaus zu den Wasserfällen, ebenfalls mind. S3, oder? 

Demnach meine Einschätzung für folgende Trails: 

Schwandalpe zum Parkplatz Starzlachklamm: S2 

Landsberger-Hütte zum Vilsalpsee: S3 mit einigen S4 Stellen, oder umgekehrt ;-)

vom Stuiben ins Gunzesrieder Tal: S2 mit S3 Stellen (am Schluss durch den Wald S1)

Guß

Frenchman


----------



## gegege (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ok, bin Böck erst einmal gefahren und hab wegen losem cleat den unteren Teil verweigert. Buuh, aber fahr das mal ohne Ausklinkmöglichkeit.

Gruß    Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Frenchman,
schön dass du mich meldest, jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt 
Wie gesagt sollten wir die Details per PN ausmachen, weil die Strecken ja meist doch eher "sensibel" bzgl. zu viel Biker sind.

Deswegen der Rest per Post...

LG..Heiko

PS: Kann es sein, dass du keine PNs akeptierst? Krieg hier ne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## gegege (22. Oktober 2008)

frenchman schrieb:


> Schwandalpe zum Parkplatz Starzlachklamm: S2


Hallo frenchman,

habe heute o.g. Tour gefahren und stimme Dir zu: S2
macht Laune und ist nicht gefährlich.
Bin vom Klamm-Parkplatz meist schiebend zum Alpenblick. Dann Fahrt über Roßalpe zur Schwandalpe. S2 runter zur Kehralpe und vom Alpenblick wieder zurück. Gesamtzeit 2,5h; Fahrzeit 1,75h; 1115Hm; 19 km; Neblig trüb; trocken; 2x2 Wanderer, freundlich.

Gruß    Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
inzwischen haben sich ja doch einige gemeldet. Unabhängig vom Austausch: wer mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde irgendwann nächste Woche?

Ich schlag einfach mal den Dienstag vor... ach du Sch**... Wetterbericht: Mittags 4°, am Mittwoch Schneefall... so war das nicht bestellt!

Naja, dann wohl lieber erst mal sehen was das Wetter macht...

Schönes Wochenende!

Heiko

PS @ frenchman: Abfahrt von der Landsberger.. das ist eindeutig S4 mit wenigen S3 Stellen würd ich sagen. War letztes WE da - zwar Mega-Panorama, aber super glitschig... nicht wirklich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchman (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe schon, hier sind fleissige Radler am Start ... da plagt mich doch gleich mein schlechtes Gewissen 

@ Gegege 

Ja, die Schwandalpe gehört zu meinen Lieblingsabfahrten! Die Auffahrt gestalten wir meistens über das Königssträsschen, damit sich die Anfahrt auch lohnt. Aber ich hatte bisher noch nie mehr als 850hm auf dem Tacho .... also wie Du die 1150hm hinbekommen hast musst Du mir noch erklären  

Ich hoffe, dass Du vom Alpenblick links in den Wald abgebogen bist (kurz bergauf) um noch den lockeren 2. Abschnitt mitzunehmen und danach zum Chillout beim Seppl Wirt (direkt am Parkplatz) 

@ Herr Baurat

Naja, ich habe Dich gewarnt: ich bin dort auch immer kräftig am schieben, trotzdem gibt es auf dem gesamten Trail etliche geniale Passagen ... natürlich vorausgesetzt es ist trocken!

Leider ist mein Email Account gerade ausser Betrieb... hoffentlich löst Kabel-D das Problem bald! 

Gruß

Frenchman


----------



## gegege (26. Oktober 2008)

Jep, 2.Abschnitt in beide Richtungen genommen.
1115hm: Hast wohl recht. Nach der Rossalpe mit etwa 800hm kommen ja nicht mehr viele hm. Kann sein, daß mein SIGMA im Auto noch nachgelaufen ist?

Grüße    Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (26. Oktober 2008)

Gerhard: dachtest dir wohl "unter 100Hm geh ich nicht nach Hause" und hast das Ding weiterlaufen lassen... eh klar 

Wollte gestern zur Feier des letzten schneefreien Sonnenwochenends deinen Vorschlag rund um den Wannig fahren, aber anscheinend ist die STrecke wirklich verhext: kapitaler Materialschaden, genau wie bei dir letztens. Nur ist mir beim Dämpfer das Ventil abgerissen.. mal sehen ob sich das noch retten lässt *seufz*

Deswegen erst mal Bikepause (

Frenchman: ja, du hast mich gewarnt, genau deswegen wollt ich's ja unbedingt probieren  Hab das Feuchtigkeitsproblem gnadenlos unterschätzt.... aber schön war's trotzdem!


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen, ich klink mich mal ein. 
@Baurat: Das Ventil vom Dämpfer ab!?! Wie übel! Und selbst bist unbeschadet geblieben?
Schöne spannende Sachen fahrts ihr! Paar Sachen davon kenn ich. Und es ist bestimmt lustig das zu mehreren anzugehen. Wenn ich net so elend langsam wär raufwärts! Wenn ich dem Gerhard sei' Radlsammlung anschau kann ich mir vorstellen wie ungemein fit der ist. (Oder??) Und weil es mir keinen Spaß macht, kurz vorm Kollaps irgendwo hintennach nauf zu keuchen, :kotz: fahr ich so Zeug wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin allein und in meinem eigenen Tempo. Aber: wenn ich was lustiges find dann geb ich Bescheid. 
Lohnt sich das Wertacher Hörnle mit dem Hörnlsee? Von da runter nach Obergschwend. So als Idee, was mir als nächstes gefallen könnt. Auf der Karte schauts jedenfalls ganz erkundenswert aus. Und bei Untergschwend gibts einen Weg, das könnt ein Karrenweg sein, der geht im weiten Zickzack runter. Der würd mich ziemlich interessieren auch wenn ich raufwärts schieben muss. 
Wenn nicht der Winter käm...

schöne Grüße
Susanne


----------



## kamikater (27. Oktober 2008)

> Lohnt sich das Wertacher Hörnle mit dem Hörnlsee?


Wertacher Hörnle über Schnitzlertal-Alpe bis hoch zum Grat ist ganz nett. Zum See ist es eine rechte Schinderei und nur tlw. fahrbar. Landschaftlich allerdings reizvoll.


----------



## das waldhuhn (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke, Kamikater, für den Hinweis. Die Einstufung von Trails per Singletrail-Skala find ich immer hilfreich, was würdest der "Schinderei" denn zuweisen? 

Schönen Tag noch!
Susanne

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Susanne,
es ist Ri. Gipfel zu oftmals einfach nur zu steil zum fahren und tlw. durch Kuhtritte etc. stark aufgeweicht. Eine Zuweisung in die S-Skala kann ich da schlecht machen


----------



## gegege (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi Susanne,

viel Rad viel Ehr, oder war's viel repair.
Es muß nicht mit jedem Vollgas sein. 

Grüße Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (29. Oktober 2008)

Hey, war das ein kleiner Seitenhieb für mich...? 
Dabei war ich wirklich ganz langsam unterwegs und kann eigentlich gar nichts dafür...


----------



## frenchman (29. Oktober 2008)

Also gut, dann hau ich halt noch einen raus:

Geehrtes Waldhuhn, wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst Dein Bike auf den Gipfel des Wertacher Hörnchen zu schieben, dann solltest Du Dir auf keinen Fall den nicht enden wollenden Singletrail nach Süden Richtung Hindelang / Gailenberg entgehen lassen. Am Anfang zwar noch mit ein paar lästigen Gegenanstiegen, wird er immer flowiger und zudem extrem abwechslungsreich (Wandertrail durch Latschen, auf schmalen Holzstegen über Moore, schmale Treppchen, Wurzeln, einfach alles) ... sehr empfehlenswert mit einem vielleicht nicht zu schweren Bike

Skala: hmmm ca. S1-S2, einige S3 Stellen (im letzteren Teil)

Gruß

Frenchman


----------



## 19Mais93 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich wollt nur mal die Teufeksküche forschlagen da isch für jeden was dabei


----------



## schatten (29. Oktober 2008)

frenchman schrieb:


> dann solltest Du Dir auf keinen Fall den nicht enden wollenden Singletrail nach Süden Richtung Hindelang / Gailenberg entgehen lassen.



Stimmt, da war was. Ich kenne den Weg zwar nur wandernderweise und nur die obere Hälfte (bin dann noch zum Spieser hoch), aber das wäre noch mal eine Tour wert.
Mit dem Bike war ich noch nicht oben auf dem Hörnle, nur von der Schnitzleralpe hoch zum Sattel und dann über die Buchelalpe runter. Da ist trailmäßig nicht soviel geboten allerdings bin ich ab der Buchelalpe den Fahrweg runter. Was der Wanderweg nach Obergeschwend taugt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## das waldhuhn (29. Oktober 2008)

@Frenchman: Super, klingt lecker, und ich schieb gern mal wo rauf wenn sichs danach zum Runterfahren lohnt. Dann fehlen nur noch paar nette größere Bodenwellen und das Glück ist perfekt.
Mein Radl wiegt um die 14,5 bis 15kommanochwas kg, je nachdem was für Reifen drauf sind. 

Ob es wohl nochmal trocken genug wird, wettertechnisch? Na dann, lasset uns beten....   
Staubig brauchts ja nicht sein. 

Salü alle!


----------



## Herr Baurat (7. November 2008)

So, der Wettergott ist gnädig, das Bike läuft wieder... kann losgehen!
Wer hat am Wochenende oder gleich morgen (Freitag) Zeit für ne lecker Runde?


----------



## MC² (7. November 2008)

Zeit wär schon vorhanden so am Sonnntag, Samstag is eher schlecht.

Hätt Interesse dieses WE noch was zu fahren im Allgäuer Raum..


----------



## Herr Baurat (8. November 2008)

Ok Freunde des Fahrens auf schmalen Wegen!

Ist zwar noch nichts konkretes raus, aber einige zaghafte Stimmen haben sich für Sonntag ausgesprochen.

Deswegen schlag ich einfach mal was vor:
-> morgen, Sonntag, 9.11. Pfronten-Trails, ca. 1350Hm (grobe Richtung: Schönkahler, Bärenmoos, Gundhütte). Meist S2-S3, vereinzelt S4, aber keine Schieb- und Trageorgien.

Sämtliche Almen haben zu, dh. Selbstverpflegung. Reine Fahrzeit knappe 4 Std (gerast wird nicht!).

-> außerdem will ich heut nochmal auf den komischen Berg oberhalb vom Schloss unseres Lui II, Start ca. 13:30.

Bei Interesse... Bescheid!

Schöne Grüße.. Heiko

PS: @ Waldhuhn: Mädels natürlich jederzeit willkommen, meine werte Gattin fährt auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (8. November 2008)

Servus Baurat, ich wär dabei wenns genehm ist. 
Wettermässig ist's wohl mit "Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund" zu halten, so ab 9:30 ?
Schreib noch wann und wos losgehen soll.
Gruß, Albert


----------



## das waldhuhn (8. November 2008)

ja dankschön, schön wärs, bin bloß seit Donnerstag ohne gscheites Auto dafür voll Prellungen, Zerrungen, Halsverdreht etc. Auf der A92 mit ca 130km/h durch Fremdverschulden verunfallt mit Überschlag etc., na mein Reaktionsvermögen ist durchs Biken jedenfalls extrem brauchbar, sonst würd ich wohl jetzt fehlen, samt Familie. 
Passt auf euch auf und viel Spaß!!!
...und S4 pack ich wahrscheinlich eh noch net. Aber spannend wärs gewesen.
es grüßt, wenn auch verrupft: 
das Waldhuhn


----------



## Herr Baurat (8. November 2008)

Ok, dann wären wir morgen also zu viert: Martin, Albert, Christina und meine Wenigkeit. Prima!

Würde folgendes vorschlagen: Start in Pfronten Hauptstr. Ri. Grän, Parkplatz Fallmühle (gleich neben der Hauptstr., NICHT vorm Gasthaus). Von dort bisserl Asphalt bis Abzw. Schönkahler, hoch zur Pfrontener Alpe, an Bärenmoosalm vorbei runter ins Vilstal, wieder auf Marathonstrecke hoch bis kurz vor die Dinserhütte und über Gundhütte wieder runter ins Tal. 
Wer dann noch Lust hat kann ja nochmal übers Himmelreich zurück zum Parkplatz, oder bequemer außenrum über Pfronten. Fahrzeit gesamt knappe 4 Stunden, wenn man es ruhig angehen lässt (machen wir auch, hoffe ich!)

Treffpunkt 10:00 am Parkplatz müsste locker reichen!

Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein, bei Fragen... bzw. sind wir für andere Routen natürlich offen!

Froi mich.. LG, Heiko


----------



## MC² (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen hier noch n' paar Fotos von der gestrigen Pfrontenrunde, Gruß noch an alle; 

und vielen Dank noch an Heiko für den netten Vorschlag, gerne wieder.


----------



## kamikater (10. November 2008)

Wo ist denn das erste Bild aufgenommen? Ich kenn' die Gegend ja recht gut, aber das sagt mir gar nichts. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch was neues zu entdecken


----------



## Gnemi (11. November 2008)

Sach ma was arbeitet Ihr denn, wenn Ihr um 10 biken gehen könnt?


----------



## Kooni81 (11. November 2008)

Am Sonntag muss halt nicht jeder arbeiten! Gscheid lesen und dann posten!


----------



## Herr Baurat (11. November 2008)

Richtig, wer lesen kann hat Vorteile... 

Hat mir auch prima gefallen mit euch - und Danke für's Warten beim Bergauf-Fahren 

@ kamikater: du hast Post
@ waldhuhn: ups, das hab ich ja völlig überlesen...ach du Sch***... tut mir echt leid, ich hoffe du bist inzwischen wieder eingermaßen fit! Und keine Sorge, war ne schöne  Runde, dh. es war wohl nicht das letzte Mal!

Schöne Grüße... Heiko (der immer noch grinsen muss, wenn er daran denkt, wie erst der Martin, dann der Gerhard ganz entspannt auf seinem rollenden Sofa über die Wurzeln schwebt und dann der Albert zwar auch völlig cool, aber doch materialbedingt etwas mehr mit den Elementen kämpfend hinterherkachelt... war echt lustig mit euch!)


----------



## gypsie25 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallihallo, Monate später klink ich mich mal ein...
Schön dass es im Ostallgäu anscheinend noch andere Radler gibt, die auf der Suche nach dem Bergab sind ...wobei mich Eure Einschätzung ja fast schon ängstigt. Fahre ab und an auch mal DH-Rennen und finde die oben genannten Strecken nun nicht unbedingt zum einschlafen. Wie würdet ihr denn den Weg vom Falkenstein zum Breitenberg einstufen??
Vielleicht gibt sich ja mal die Möglichkeit zu ner Feierabendrunde. Lg, Nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (22. Mai 2009)

Welchen Weg meinst du denn genau? Du meinst schon die Ruine Falkenstein? Da wüßte ich keinen direkten Weg zum Breitenberg.


----------



## gypsie25 (23. Mai 2009)

Ich meine ja auch nur die Richtung 
An der Mariengrotte vorbei und dann kommt man unten fast am Parkplatz der Breitenberbahn wieder raus. Kurz aber knackig.


----------



## Herr Baurat (24. Mai 2009)

Oben hui (S3 und vereinzelt S4), unten pfui (leicht). Aber wegen des vielen Wanderer bitte nur nach Feierabend fahren. Hab auch schon von nem militanten Jäger gehört...


----------



## gegege (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

fährt jemand die nächsten Tage was?

Bitte melden       Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (1. Juni 2009)

Bin derzeit leider noch bikelos... schlechtes Timing 
Hoffe die nächste Woche geht was, freu mich schon - dann gerne wieder...

@ Albert: du bist uns ja noch die Premiere deines neues Gefährts schuldig, bin schon gespannt was du dir zugelegt hast...!


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. Juni 2009)

So, kurze Meldung: neues Bike ist da und gestern und heut ausgiebig getestet. Fazit: bergab gigantisch, bergauf muss ich wohl noch etwas an der Idealposition feilen.

Zu dumm: die nagelneue 36er Talas funzt nicht richtig, ich kann sie nicht absenken (bzw. kann schon, aber innerhalb von 30 Sek. ist sie wieder ganz oben). So ein Sch...!! Naja, ist bergauf halt etwas anstrengender, ich werds wohl überleben.

Ab morgen 4-5 Tage Gardasee (ENDLICH mit VW-Bus!), freu mich auf ne neue Runde mit euch dann in der Woche drauf - da muss mal wieder was gehen!

Schöne Woche... Heiko!

PS: Wer ist eigentlich dran mit guiden? Ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (15. Juni 2009)

Tataaaa! Das neue Bike wurde am Lago auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Gabel kann zwar immer noch nicht abgesenkt werden, aber das ist ein nicht so wichtiges Problem.

Frage: geht was zusammen die Woche? Kann Mittwoch ab Mittag frei machen, evtl. auch Donnerstag. Jemand interessiert? Wie siehts alternativ dazu am WE aus?


----------



## nimmersatt (15. Juni 2009)

wenn dir was halbwegs schnelltrocknendes einfällt - gerne am Mittwoch!
heut nacht wirds wohl noch ziemlich nass, am Do könnts schon wieder gewittern, fürs WE eher veränderlich und kühl, bin da zudem schon verplant


----------



## MC² (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo die Herren, 
Mittwoch wär doch nicht schlecht, Do. aber sogar noch etwas trockener.

Gruß, Albert


----------



## Herr Baurat (16. Juni 2009)

Hm, stimmt schon, hat heut noch geregnet wie Sau. 
Hätte die Abfahrt von dem Berg direkt neben meiner Arbeitstätte runter zur nicht ganz unbekannten Brücke mit Blick auf ein nicht weniger bekanntes Gebäude im Auge. Aber das müssten wir wegen Touriansturm auch lieber am späten Abend fahren.

Alternative: Donnerstag 14:00 Start am Kenzenparkplatz zur Bleickrunde? Ist zwar ziemlich mies wenns nass ist (viele Treppenstufen), aber bis Donnerstag muss das trocken sein. Wochenende ist wieder Dauerregen angesagt *heul*

Also wie siehts aus?
Verehrtes Waldhuhn, werter gegege? Harro? Die anderen beiden sind ja schon so gut wie gebucht 

Schöne Grüße..H!

(PS: neue Ersatzgabel wird morgen losgeschickt... hoffe die taugt dann)


----------



## gegege (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,
nach zwei Wochen Urlaub ist erst mal schaffen angesagt. Ob´s Do vielleicht doch klappt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Jetzt, nachdem ich mit dem Scott FX1 immer besser zurechtkam, mußte ich leider den Rahmen wegen den Rissen ausmustern. Hab ihn zwar eingeschickt, aber, wer weis was da, bei dem alten Stück, noch rauskommt.

Gruß   Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (17. Juni 2009)

Gerhard, keine Ausreden, du hast ja noch ein anderes feines Fahrrad, nicht wahr..? Morgen ist long-travel ja durchaus von Vorteil. 

Mit Albert grad ausgemacht: 15:00 am Kenzenparkplatz. Moderat hoch (das ist nicht ausgemacht, ordne ich aber einfach so mal an *g*), hinten dann runter, mal sehen wie feucht es sein wird (ich befürchte...).

Wer ist sonst dabei? Alternative Tourenvorschläge? Gerne!

 @ Marin: sorry, hatte das Handy aus hab vorhin erst gesehen, dass du angerufen hast. Bin die Tour heut gefahren, eher bescheidener Erfolg - Weg sieht nicht gut aus, da haben mehrere Stürme und Lawinen gewütet...


----------



## nimmersatt (18. Juni 2009)

bedanke mich für die nette Runde und das feine Wetter (hier donnerts grad schon aus der Ferne)

ganz kurz ein paar Eindrücke, mehr dann demnächst


----------



## Mr_Ransom (19. Juni 2009)

Hi,

sieht ja geil aus, da würde ich nä. Mal auch gern mitgehen.
@Gerhard, bei Deiner Kondition schadet es ja nicht ein Handicap von ein paar Kilo am Rad hoch zu treten.

Macht doch mal einen Termin wo ein hart arbeitender Familienvater auch mit kann

Gruss

PS: ab übernächster Woche mit Totem Coil am Ransom


----------



## gegege (20. Juni 2009)

Schwer Bergauf is in Ordnung wenn´s dann auch schwer bergab geht. Gell Heiko.


----------



## Herr Baurat (20. Juni 2009)

Ja wie geil ist das denn! Danke für die schönen Fotos!
Und meine Herren: es war mir wieder einmal ein ausgesprochenes Vergnügen )

Aber ich hab ja auch ein paar Erinnerungen gemacht:













(sieht irgendwie ein bisschen aus wie Hans Rey, findet ihr nicht..?)







Und eins hab ich noch:










(sorry das musste mit rein )





Wie besprochen, gerne wieder nächste Woche unter der Führung von Martin!

@ Harro: Wirst wohl kaum vom großen Teich extra rüberjetten, nur um mit uns ne Runde zu fahren, oder...? Aber halt dir schon mal kommenden Mittwoch nachmittag frei.. die Wochenenden sind erst mal dicht.

@ Alle: Mal überlegen wie wir das mit dem Bilidertauch realisieren können. Hat nicht jemand zufällig nen eigenen Webserver irgendwo rumstehen...?

Schee war's (sogar die Auffahrt, vielen Dank für die Rücksicht auf mich lahme Ente), bis zum nächsten Mal!

LG...Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (25. Juni 2009)

Soooo... die Woche war ja mal ein absoluter Reinfall. Wochenende bin ich verplant, aber wollen wir den Mittwoch drauf mal festhalten?

@ Martin, wann und wo wär ein günstiger Treffpunkt?
@ andere: Könnten uns ja Buching/Füssen treffen und von dort aus gemeinsam fahren!?

Würd mich freuen!

LG... Heiko


----------



## Mr_Ransom (25. Juni 2009)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Soooo... die Woche war ja mal ein absoluter Reinfall. Wochenende bin ich verplant, aber wollen wir den Mittwoch drauf mal festhalten?
> 
> @ Martin, wann und wo wär ein günstiger Treffpunkt?
> @ andere: Könnten uns ja Buching/Füssen treffen und von dort aus gemeinsam fahren!?
> ...



Hallo Herr Baurat,

bin heute aus USA gekommen, dort war das Wetter toll, 25 - 30 Grad Celsius

würde gern mitgehen nä. Woche, es soll zwar abends gewittern aber schaun mer mal
könnte ca 14:30-15 in Buching sein

Gruss


----------



## Herr Baurat (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Harro, hast ja sicher wieder ein paar Goodies mitgebracht, stimmts? Klingt doch schon mal gut. Von mir aus passt 14:30 prima. Mal sehen wie's bei den anderen aussieht...

Übrigens regnets hier grad schon wieder... :-((


----------



## MC² (25. Juni 2009)

Servus Jungs, 

 Mittwoch bin ich noch verhindert, muß nächste Woche Mo-Mi zur Berufsgenossenschaft nach Lengfurt.

Ab Donnerstag wär ich dabei.

Gruß,   Albert


----------



## Herr Baurat (25. Juni 2009)

Würde bei mir auch gehen...


----------



## nimmersatt (25. Juni 2009)

bin flexibel - schau mer mal was das Wetter so macht...


----------



## Herr Baurat (26. Juni 2009)

Machen wir so. Immer noch Regen... ich krieg Herbstdepressionen!


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. Juni 2009)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Also wie siehts aus?
> Verehrtes Waldhuhn, werter gegege? Harro? Die anderen beiden sind ja schon so gut wie gebucht



Habs heut erst entdeckt. Ich gestehe: ich wage es nicht, bei euch mitzufahren. Ich hab nämlich absolut keine Lust, mich als Bremsklotz zu fühlen falls mich die gewählte Route stark fordert. 

Ich les trotz allem weiterhin hier mit. Demnächst test ich mal den Prodelwald, da solls auch ganz spaßig sein. Ich geb Bescheid wenns was taugt.

bis wieder!

's Waldhuhn


----------



## Herr Baurat (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle!

Man glaub es nicht, Regenpause... mal sehen wie lang!
Hoffentlich trocknets bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Harro hat Mittw. Eschenlohe vorgeschlagen, wär mir auch recht. Haben uns aber ja eigentlich erst mal Martins Hometrails vorgenommen.

Wie siehts bei euch aus, Mi oder Do? 
Martin, legst du mal Tourstart fest, damit wir uns evtl. wg. Fahrgemeinschaft absprechen können?

LG... Heiko, der endlich mal wieder Biken will 

PS: waldhuhn, jetzt mach hier mal nicht auf Spielverderber. Wenn die Jungs sogar auf MICH beim bergauffahren warten, dann ist das für dich sicher kein Thema. Und bergab darf immer auch mal geschoben werden, keine Sorge. Mal sehen, evtl. kommt meine Frau auch mit, je nachdem ob sie's zeitlich schafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (29. Juni 2009)

Also gut, das klingt sozialverträglich. Ab Donnerstag bin ich aber http://www.bikesportnews.de/archiv/...toode-gets-out-ausflug-in-die-reale-welt.html, und am Montag danach geht mein Bike endlich mal in Service (Gabel und Dämpfer). So. Und wenns dann wieder da ist schau ich ob ich mich net dochmal dazugesell, ich kann Donnerstags und Freitags, wenn der Familien-Schweinsgalopp und Taxi-Mama-Kalender es zulassen.
Ich hatte nur Bedenken, weil manche Männer-Biker-Gruppen ein permanenter BigBalls-Contest sind, mit so ner Truppe bin ich mal ganz übel aufgelaufen. *würg*

Ja dann schaumermal würd ich sagen!

Bis wieder!


----------



## Herr Baurat (29. Juni 2009)

Hm, klingt doch auch nett muss ich zugeben. Also gut, dann halt ein ander Mal... 
Viel Spaß im Mottolino, wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## gegege (29. Juni 2009)

Hab Mittwoch zum Biken freigeschaufelt.


----------



## nimmersatt (30. Juni 2009)

so und jetzt?
die nächsten Tage bleibt es unverändert, es kann gewittern, muss aber nicht - mir wärs lieb wenn wir was zentral gelegenes als Treffpunkt ausmachen, evtl mit Ausweichmöglichkeiten


----------



## Herr Baurat (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo, sorry so spät - sind auf der Vilser Alm etwas verhockt, bis wir dann doch noch überlegt haben, das  Joch zu tragen und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter zu fahren... war nett!

Prognose sieht morgen Ri. Immenstadt besser aus als bei mir. Würde deswegen vorschlagen: es bleibt bei der Martin-Hometrail-Tour.

Aktuell dabei: Harro, Gerhard, Martin und meine Wenigkeit.

@ Martin: wann sollen wir wo sein? Ich kenn mich da null aus, kann gar nichts sagen, kenn gar nichts... *seufz*

Ich kann ab 13:00 frei machen. Wenn ihr KF-Jungs über Buching oder Füssen fahren würdet, könntet ihr mich mitnehmen (sofern es platzmäßig überhaupt geht). Andererseits kann ich noch 2 Leute+Bikes einpacken, geht auch.

Wenn das zu großer Aufwand ist, komm ich selber hin - ist mir alles recht.

Dann warten wir auf Anweisung von Martin - hoffentlich klappts!

Freu mich... Heiko


----------



## nimmersatt (1. Juli 2009)

es brodelt schon ganz ordentlich - ich weiss nicht obs Sinn macht grossartig zu planen 
http://wetterradar.vorarlberg.at/radar/index.html

mein Vorschlag: 14:30 Treffpunkt am Ende der A7 bei Lachen
evtl. geht noch was kleineres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (1. Juli 2009)

Na das war dann wohl leider nichts - Schade!

Hoffe die Bleick-Alternative verlief noch trocken?!

Dann hoffen wir halt mal auf nächste Woche...


----------



## gegege (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, ging gut. Trail war deutlich feuchter und schwieriger.

Gruß   Gerhard


----------



## Herr Baurat (7. Juli 2009)

Freut mich zu hören - bei uns hats bereits kurz nach unserem Telefonat zu Regnen angefangen... (

Überhaupt mag ich gar nicht mehr über das tolle Wetter hier reden. Und auch gar nicht anfangen, darüber nachzudenken, ob am Donnerstag evtl. etwas zusammengehen könnte. Denn eigentlich wär doch Sommer, die Abende lang und somit beste Bedingungen zum Radeln... AAARRRRGGHHHHH.... aber vielleicht geht ja doch was...?


----------



## allgaeubiker (9. Juli 2009)

frenchman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde ja gerne mitmachen bei Euren Touren-Tipps, aber die Einstufung halte ich doch für etwas untertrieben.
> 
> ...


Ich will am WE mal ins Tannheimer Tal zum Trailbiken. Wie fährt man zur Landsberger Hütte? Von Haldensee zur Grappenfeldalpe? und dann weiter?
Wie ist der Weg zur Landsberger Hütte?
Darf man da rüber biken oder ist das Verboten?
Kommt man auch von der Grappenfeldalpe direkt runter? Da gibt es ja auch einen Pfad.

Gruß


----------



## Krausmann (9. Juli 2009)

hey tannheimertal hört sich seeehr gut an will ihc au schon ewig hin...


----------



## Samwise (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.allgaeu-ausfluege.de/06neunerkoepfle.htm da hast einige Beschreibungen zu den Wegen bzw sind halt nur Fußgänger bekommst aber nen Eindruck wie die Wege sind.
Auffahrt vom Haldensee zur Grappenfeldalpe ist auch ziemlich nett und fährt sich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Johann3s (10. Juli 2009)

allgaeubiker schrieb:


> Ich will am WE mal ins Tannheimer Tal zum Trailbiken. Wie fährt man zur Landsberger Hütte?



darf ich fragen welchen weg du dann nach unten nimmst? Kannst vielleicht auch was zum Charakter des trails sagen? 

Würd mich freuen

Johannes


----------



## Herr Baurat (10. Juli 2009)

Nach unten gibts wohl nur einen Weg. Charakter: Schwer. Zudem nass, in Verbindung mit dem steinigen Untergrund sicher kein Vergnügen...
Dennoch: viel Erfolg


----------



## blender (10. Juli 2009)

was heißt schwer??? welche stufe auf der trailskala würdest du ihm geben??? hast du bilder???


----------



## Herr Baurat (10. Juli 2009)

Nach der Hütte zweifellos S5, danach Wechsel von 3 und 4. Bei Trockenheit eher 3, aber ich hab's noch nie trocken erlebt...

Aber schön dass doch noch einige mitlesen, vielleicht geht ja mal ne gemeinsame Tour...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (10. Juli 2009)

hm... s5?
chillig da san ma übernächstes weekend ja glei mal am start...
kann man eigentlich auch iwie vom füssner jöchle nach pfronten rüber?


----------



## Crosser71 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, klink mich auch mal ein....
Direkt von der Gappenfeldalpe führ ein schöner Trail nordwestlich, der etwas unterhalb des Vilsalpsees auf die Fahrstraße mündet. Insgesamt empfehlenswert, teilweise etwas verblockt wohl S2 mit einigen S3 Stellen.
@HerrBaurat: Du hattest mal wegen Breitenberg gefragt...
Wir waren die Woche dort und haben von der Ostlerhütte den Pfad runter zur Fallmühle genommen. Flow is was anderes, sehr stufig und verblockt, immer wieder unfahrbahre Stufen, Wurzeln, Spitzkehren... Häufiges auf- und absteigen inclusive. Muß man nicht gemacht haben, aber kann... 
Wir hatten´s uns schlimmer vorgestellt!
Grüsse
Martin


----------



## Herr Baurat (13. Juli 2009)

Klingt jetzt spiessig, aber aus aktuellem Anlass (siehe hier): 
*
bitte keine Detailinfos mehr zu irgendwelchen Wegen und Routen!!!*
Austausch nur noch per PN oder Mail an "nachweislich" responsible Bikers..

Auch wenn IHR natürlich die Vernünftigen seid, lesen wohl zu viele Schwachköpfe mit, die ihre Bremse nicht richtig bedienen können... sorry aber das einfach Sch...

@crosser71: ging mir wohl ziemlich genauso... 

@ alle: hab am Wochenende Zeit! Harro, wie siehts mit Garmisch aus? Oder sogar ne Zweitagestour mit Hütte?


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. Juli 2009)

Wie willst du denn nachweißen ob der typ der dir eben ne pn geschickt hat responsible ist?
Das wird dann wohl ein Thread für dich und deine Freunde...
Trotzdem schade dass der Dürrenbergweg gesperrt ist. Was passiert jetz wenn man dich auf dem Trail erwischt? Busgeld? Platzverweiß?


----------



## Herr Baurat (14. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach: indem ich nur Leuten schreibe, die ich kenne oder aus dem Kontakt heraus für vernünftig erachte. Ja, das ist die Konsequenz daraus. Fahre seit Jahren insbes. den Trail, weil er einfach toll ist. Bislang NIE Probleme, und jetzt bereits kurz nach der "Veröffentlichung" (stand ja sogar in der bike als Tirol-Tipp!) sehr viele Bremsspuren und die Sperrung.

Über die Konsequenzen habe ich bislang noch nichts verlässliches gehört. Habe Kontakt mit dem Verantwortlichen des "Naturparks Reutte" aufgenommen und u.a. genau diese Frage gestellt, mal sehen was er antwortet...


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich gespannt


----------



## Mr_Ransom (16. Juli 2009)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt spiessig, aber aus aktuellem Anlass (siehe hier):
> *
> bitte keine Detailinfos mehr zu irgendwelchen Wegen und Routen!!!*
> Austausch nur noch per PN oder Mail an "nachweislich" responsible Bikers..
> ...



Hi Heiko,

am Wochenende regnets,
ich hab mit Gerhard letztes Wochenende die Kiste in Eschenlohe gemacht, sehr nass, aber spassig.
Sonntag könnte was gehen, allerdings wird alles nass sein, da es Samstag überall regnet, mehr morgen oder Samstag.

Gruss


----------



## Herr Baurat (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Harro - ich schau schon gar nicht mehr in den Wetterbericht, sondern freu mich einfach wenn's zur Abwechslung mal schön und sogar bisserl warm ist 
Am WE war ich auf ner Hochzeit, da gings leider nicht - beneide auch aber wegen der Tour, wär gern dabei gewesen..

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja am Sonntag, ich hab Zeit. Können uns ja zusammentelefonieren... schöne Grüße!

Heiko


----------



## allgaeubiker (20. Juli 2009)

Wir sind von der Gappenfeldalpe runter gefahren und es war geil. Da es geregnet hat war der Boden super matschig. Zumindest im oberen Teil. Dann kam irgendwann Schotter mit großen Steinen drin und enge Rillen. Ein echt steiler harter Trail der immer sehr schmal ist und teilweise ausgesetzt ist. Viele enge Kehren und hohe Stufen. Sehr sehr technisch. Man kann es eigentlich nie laufen lassen. Teilweise in einem ausgetretenem Weg in dem Steine liegen und man aufpassen muß das man sich das Schaltwerk nicht abreißt. Unten kommt dann noch ein etwas schnellerer Abschnitt mit viel Schotter.

Also ich fand es Klasse weil es ein steiler schmaler technischer Trail war.

Ich bin die Tour: 22396 Einstein von der  mtb-news.info Seite gefahren und habe halt nach dem Haldensee meine Tour verlängert auf die Gappenfeldalpe.
Nach der Stuibenalpe wieder in Schattwald angekommen sind wir dann auch noch zur Wiedhangalpe hochgefahren ( unterhalb vom Kuhgundrücken) und dann neben dem Grenzwieslift den Trail runter. Der war auch nochmal sehr hart. Aber geil.

Unsere Tour hatte so 56km und 2000hm. mit zu 90% Trail in den Abfahrten.
Wer die Tour mal nachgefahren ist meldet sich doch mal. ich will mal wissen wie es bei Euch so gelaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (4. August 2009)

So Leute, das schöne Wetter steht vor der Tür! Wie siehts aus? Wer-was-wann-wo?

Froi mich.. Heiko


----------



## MC² (4. August 2009)

Servus Jungs, 

wer - da wär ich dabei 
was - mittelkleine Tour 
wann - nur morgen, Mittwoch 16:00 - ...
wo - zw. Eschenlohe und Pfronten (ev. Heimgarten)

Gruss, Albert



PS: ich hab nur morgen Mittwoch Zeit, 
aber da solls ja schon gut sein.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (4. August 2009)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wer - da wär ich dabei
> was - mittelkleine Tour
> ...



Hi,

ich würde gern, kann leider nicht.

Freitag nachmittag Blaubergalm??


----------



## gegege (4. August 2009)

Fährt jemand ne Tagestour? Hab Morgen ab 8:30 Uhr Zeit.

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## MC² (4. August 2009)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittag Blaubergalm??



Servus Mr Ransom, gibts im Allgäu auch 'ne Blaubergalm?
Vielleicht nächste Woche.

@alle: Freitag ist Kurzarbeit, auch im August.
Oder etwa nicht, Gerhard?

Gruss, Albert


----------



## Mr_Ransom (4. August 2009)

MC² schrieb:


> Servus Mr Ransom, gibts im Allgäu auch 'ne Blaubergalm?
> Vielleicht nächste Woche.
> 
> @alle: Freitag ist Kurzarbeit, auch im August.
> ...


Na ja,
ist etwas östlicher 
Sylvensteinspeicher, dafür TOP

Ich habe keine Kurzarbeit, mache trotzdem frei
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Baurat (5. August 2009)

Arrghg Jungs, das ist mir jetzt zu unkoordiniert. Hab gedacht ich kann gemütlich ausschlafen und jetzt (11:50) dann mal langsam ne Tour starten. Und nun seid ihr "schon" weg! 
Also - wer startet wo? Bin dabei (sofern ich frei krieg, meine werte Gattin ist grad im Urlaubsplanungsstress).

Heut würd noch gut gehen!

Ruft... mich... an!!


----------



## MC² (5. August 2009)

@Heiko, immer mit der Ruhe! Wann undwo wolltest denn heut starten?

@Mr Ransom: zwecks Schlechtwettervorhersage ist meine geplante WE-Hüttentour wohl hinfällig, somit wäre Freitags Blaubergalm im östlichsten Ostallgäu nicht verkehrt. Wann wolltest Du starten, ich hab Fr. Kurzarbeit.

Lets go!


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. August 2009)

Ich hab heut Zeit. Nichts geplant. Würd mir gern mal von euch was zeigen lassen, dh. völlig offen - Haupsache es ruckelt ordentlich 

Gerhard, Ansage? Aber der wird wohl schon weg sein.

Freitag nami könnt eng werden bei mir - muss gegen Abend ins Frankenland starten. Gehts nicht schon bisserl eher...? *g*

Ich warte auf Instruktionen...


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. August 2009)

... so, nun Planänderung, ein Kumpel nimmt mich mal zum Segeln mit. Mal sehen. Er meint, ich soll mir nen Sixpack mitbringen. Wie das wohl endet...?

Also wie sehen die Pläne für Donnerstag und Freitag aus?
Hab Do komplett, Fr bis ca. 17:30 Zeit. 

Das schöne Wetter muss genutzt werden!


----------



## Herr Baurat (11. August 2009)

Ich versuchs dann halt wieder mal für diese Woche. Irgendwelche Interessenten?


----------



## Samwise (11. August 2009)

Tag und Tour?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. August 2009)

hallo ich bin dieses jahr auch viel im allgäu nterwegs da wir eine fewo in sonthofen haben.
als ich das letzt mal untenwar sind wir auf eine burg falkenstein gewandert (burghotel falkenstein bei pfronten)

auf dem weg nach oben über die teerstrasse viel mir rechter linker hand recht weit oben ein wanderweg auf der auf einen anderen teil des bergs führt.
ich bin diesen kurzerhand hochgewandert und ich träümte dabei bereits davon wie ich ihn mit meinem bike bezwinge 

sehr schöne enge spitzkehren mit felsabsätzen und wurzelpassagen.


----------



## Herr Baurat (12. August 2009)

... dann bring das nächste Mal dein Bike mit.. ;-)


----------



## MC² (17. August 2009)

Herr Baurat schrieb:


> Ich versuchs dann halt wieder mal für diese Woche. Irgendwelche Interessenten?



Nachdems letzte Woche nicht geklappt hat, vielleicht diese Woche

Tag: Mi oder Do
Startzeit: ab 15:00 Uhr
Tour: flexibel, zw. Eschenlohe und Sonthofen (Heimgarten wär mal interessant)

gerne auch andere Vorschläge.

Gruß, Albert


----------



## Herr Baurat (18. August 2009)

Melde mal vorsichtiges Interesse für Donnerstag an, Mittwoch ist verplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegege (20. August 2009)

Hallo,
war letzte Woche mit Harro am Mottolino.
Bei der Hitze wars auf 3000m Höhe sehr angenehm.
Ich wäre ab heute Mittag auch dabei.
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Krausmann (29. August 2009)

ich war gestern am tegelberg... bin fast oben dann bin ich umgekehrt und wollte runter aber iwie waren da auf einmal überall schilder dass des verboten ist wobei unten im tal kein einziges war... naja die wege da boen wären ja wirklich hammer schön flowig


----------



## Herr Baurat (8. September 2009)

So, bin wieder zurück! Kann die Trails auf Elba wärmstens empfehlen 

@ Krausmann: Tegelberg ist absolutes No-Go! Der komplette Tegelberg ist als "Wanderberg" deklariert und damit herrscht komplettes Bikeverbot (Ausnahme Teerstr. zur Drehhütte und Bleckenau-Jägersteig). Vor allem so lange noch die Touris umeinander wandern sollte da keiner Biken, sonst gibts zu den Verbotsschildern noch mehr Ärger mit den Offiziellen... wär schön wenn "wir" uns da auch dran halten, um jeden zusätzlichen Ärger zu vermeiden...


----------



## Krausmann (8. September 2009)

hm war da nicht letzte bike was mit den wegen drinnen also am tegelberg oder täusche ich mich? naja bloß blöd dass ich des net gwusst hab


----------



## Herr Baurat (9. September 2009)

kA was in der bike drinsteht, kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen dass die offiziell gesperrte Gebiete in den Tourguide aufnehmen? Egal, unabhängig davon - lieber diesen Berg den Wanderern lassen und die weniger bewanderten Wege suchen...


----------



## Krausmann (9. September 2009)

mir ja egal in kempten is nix gesperrt und da gehts au ab;D


----------



## mountyOA (19. September 2009)

Tourenbeschreibung " Wertacher Hörnle......dann solltest Du Dir auf keinen Fall den nicht enden wollenden Singletrail nach Süden Richtung Hindelang / Gailenberg entgehen lassen. Am Anfang zwar noch mit ein paar lästigen Gegenanstiegen, wird er immer flowiger und zudem extrem abwechslungsreich (Wandertrail durch Latschen, auf schmalen Holzstegen über Moore, schmale Treppchen, Wurzeln, einfach alles) ... sehr empfehlenswert mit einem vielleicht nicht zu schweren Bike

Skala: hmmm ca. S1-S2, einige S3 Stellen (im letzteren Teil)""

Also, ich hab´s letztes Wochenende versucht, also naja, ich empfand es als nur sehr bedingt fahrbar....mag jedoch auch an den im Matsch eingebetteten Wurzeln gelegen haben.....also bei Nässe kann man´s vergessen.

Gruß Bernhard


----------



## das waldhuhn (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen, ich auch mal wieder! 
Eine Freundin und ich wollen am Sonntag eine Tour fahren, ihr Vorschlag war die Säuling Umrundung mit dem Schützensteig, aber ich war da schon und würd lieber was Anderes fahren. Tja und damit ich die Kollegin nicht mit experimenteller Geländeerkundung nerv  (Ich wär halt auf die Bleick rauf und dann Richtung Königsdings in so einer Bachschlucht entlang... also - hätt ich halt probiert.), frag ich mal in die Runde, ob mir jemand eine Empfehlung machen kann, oder selber am Sonntag irgendwo zwischen Hindelang und Füssen radeln geht und wir uns da ggfs. dazugesellen dürften. (Wenn mein Radl den Samstag im Bikepark Albstadt gut übersteht).
Jaja, gell, und das Wertacher Hörnle wieder. Jetzt könnts trocken genug sein.

Schöne Grüße!

's Waldhendl


----------



## Herr Baurat (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Waldhühnchen *g*,
sorry war das WE auf Abwegen - ich sag euch, der Alkohol ist euer Feind! Meidet das Teufelszeug!

Wo ging's am WE hin?

Vielleicht klappts ja doch mal...

LG, Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (5. Oktober 2009)

Bereff: Tips zu Bikestrecken im Gebiet Allgäuer Hochalpen.
Hi zusammen,
ich bin der Meinung das solche Strecken nicht ins Internet gehören.
Bin selber aus der Gegend und weiß das sowas nicht lange gut geht - jedenfalls solange es aufmerksame Jäger gibt welche nicht zu faul sind stundenlang hinter irgendwelchen Bäumen zu sitzten und Begehungen bzw. Befahrungen zu notieren.
Das Resultat sind dann offizielle Betretungsverbote für Biker und massenhaft Verbotsschilder. Bitte denkt mal darüber nach. Jeder Biker kann selber Karten lesen und im Google-Earth schauen ob es und wo es ein Durchkommen gibt. Das gehört auch zum Enduro-Biken. Ansonsten gilt für mich - "Wo kein Kläger - da kein Richter".


----------



## das waldhuhn (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja der Herr Oberbaurat!
Wir sind halt doch um den Säuling herum, beim Gasthof Schluxen gestartet, haben stilvoll in der Jägerhütte pausiert und sind dann gepflegt den Steig runtergebraten, dass wir gleich das Grinsen im Gsicht hatten. (1 mal hab ich angehalten zum Schauen, weil ich mein Schaltwerk nicht riskieren mag.) Hinterm See herum war es auch schön, fast wie auf nem Pumptrack.  
Im Oktober/November hab ich Do. meistens Zeit. Also schreib mir eine PN wenn du und die Kollegen donnerstags was unternehmts. Ich bin bergrauf aber langsam (hab beim Anstieg zur Bleckenau sogar ein Stück geschoben weil ich kein Bock hab mich raufwärts zu plagen). Bin halt auch nimmer die Jüngste. Wie sind denn eure Ausfahrten Km/HM-mäßig so dimensioniert?

schönen Abend!
Das Waldhuhn Susanne


----------



## Herr Baurat (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Bueck: völlige Zustimmung, siehe ein paar Posts weiter vorne...
@ Waldgigerla: ich mach Meldung!


----------



## quicky (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollt mich auch mal bei den Allgäuer Trail-Freunden melden. Wäre dieses Jahr gerne eine Tour mitgefahren, da mir Herr Baurat  schon von den Touren vorgeschwärmt hat. Leider gings bisher aufgrund einer Verletzung nicht. 
Hoffe, dass es bald mal mit einer Tour klappt!

LG Christian


----------



## Herr Baurat (26. Oktober 2009)

Na dann, quicky, herzlich willkommen... aber ICH soll vorgeschwärmt haben? Kann nicht sein. Ich sag doch höchstens "war wieder mal völlig langweilig und öde". Oder so. Hoffen wir mal auf ein paar schöne Sonnentage demnächst...!


----------



## cpetit (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

kann man sich bei euch anschließen. Bin für ein paar Tage bei euch in der Gegend und würde mein Rad gerne mitnehmen und die Trails bei euch mal kennen lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (26. Oktober 2009)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man sich bei euch anschließen. Bin für ein paar Tage bei euch in der Gegend und würde mein Rad gerne mitnehmen und die Trails bei euch mal kennen lernen.


Bringste am Besten Ski mit, wir haben Schnee, alzuviele Trails sind dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahrbar,
oder wie ist denn die Schneelage rund um Trauchgau??

Gruss


----------



## cpetit (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Schnee nicht am schmelzen?

Das Wetter soll doch auch wieder wärmer werden.








Ich will aber radfahren.t euch


----------



## Herr Baurat (28. Oktober 2009)

Wird wärmer, ab 1600 ist aber mit (deutlich) Schnee zu rechnen, je nach Ausrichtung... deswegen also lieber nicht mehr so hoch raus


----------



## tobb (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gern in diesem Thread eine Thematik ansprechen, die meiner Meinung nach immer mehr zur Problematik wird. Es geht im weitesten Sinne um "Freeriden im Allgäu". 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich selbst in diese Kategorie einordnen würde und nichts lieber mag als technisch herausfordernde Abfahrten. Und ich möchte diesem Hobby auch noch in Zukunft ungestraft nachgehen können.

Kurze Geschichte zur Einleitung: wir waren am letzten Wochenende zu Fuß auf einem Allgäuer Berg. Während des Aufstieges zur Hauptzeit (kurz vor Mittag) kamen uns insgesamt ca. ein Dutzend tw. Vollvisier-Behelmte Biker entgegen, die bei Kontakt mit den Wanderern weder gegrüßt, noch ihr Tempo verlangsamt haben und zu allem Überfluss auch noch in jede Kurve blockiert hineingebremst und die Spitzkehren abgeschnitten haben.

Und da muss ich sagen, das geht nicht! 
Wir haben in letzter Zeit so viele Probleme mit Wegsperrungen und anderen Konflikten, so dass sich ALLE bei solchen Aktionen an ein paar Spielregeln halten müssten. Ansonsten dürfen wir in absehbarer Zukunft gar nichts mehr legal mit dem Rad im Gebirge tun; vielen Dank an dieser Stelle auch an die MTB-Medien, die ihr Übriges zu dieser Entwicklung beigetragen haben. 

Es wären ja nur ein paar kleine *Regeln*:

*1. Keine Bremsspuren hinterlassen und keine Kurven abkürzen!
2. Bei Kontakt mit Wanderern auf jeden Fall grüßen und langsam fahren oder stehen bleiben (keine Vollvisierhelme)!
3. Nicht zu Stoßzeiten die Trails befahren!
4. Keinerlei Infos ins Netz (egal ob GPS-Daten, Bildunterschriften, Wegbeschreibungen, etc.)!*

Ich selbst habe mit dieser Herangehensweise nie Probleme mit Wanderern o.ä. und ich schätze mal, euch geht es da genauso.

Nun ist meine Frage, wie ihr diese Problematik seht und wie man diesen Verhaltensregeln verbreiten könnte? Bzw. ob ihr selbst schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik gemacht habt?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn zu diesem Thema eine Diskussion entstehen würde. Denn ich denke, das geht uns alle an und unsere schönen Trails sind schneller gesperrt, als wir schauen können!

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## blender (26. November 2009)

Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich!!! Es sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man man sich rücksichtsvoll verhält. Sowohl gegen über den Wanderen als auch gegen über der Natur. Die Trails sind kein BikePark. 
Nicht nur, dass unsere Wege schneller gesperrt werden, auch verlieren wir unsere Lobby!!!


----------



## vossy (26. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
dem Thema kann ich mich nur anschließen, schließlich sollten wir alle in den Bergen miteinander auskommen und das geht nur wenn wir uns gegenseitig respektieren.

Das wohl immer wieder "schwarze Schafe" auf den Trails unterwegs sind, wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, ausser diejenigen lassen sich aufklären und sehen dann vielleicht ein, dass ein sinnloses "Runterbrettern" nur schadet und nicht wirklich hilft unsere heimischen Trails zu erhalten.

Wünschenswert wäre, die Regeln vom Tobi versuchen einzuhalten und andere darauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen den ein oder anderen, falls mir mal (wieder) einer begegnet, darüber aufzuklären (hat auch prima geklappt).

Wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall "Happy-Trails" mit Rücksicht auf alle, die diese nützen, ob zu Fuss oder mit dem Bike.

Grüße
Vossy


----------



## Herr Baurat (20. März 2010)

Hallo mal wieder, wie ich feststelle war ich schon länger nicht mehr hier 
Tja, die von Tobi geposteten Regeln sind (außer #2: ich möchte niemandem vorschreiben, mit welchem Helm er zu fahren hat...) ja nichts neues, aber gut wenn es mal wieder auf den Tisch kommt. Wobei die Mitleser hier eher zu den Vorreitern bzw. Vorbildern in Sachen "vernünftiges Verhalten am Berg" zu zählen sind - es sind ja immer "die anderen", die unser Image schädigen...

Mal sehen wie es weitergehen wird. Vielleicht geht der Trend ja mal wieder weg vom mehr-Federweg-und-ab-ins-Gelände und es kehr mehr Ruhe ein. Unwahrscheinlich, aber wer weiss... bis dahin: viel Spaß beim Biken... 

Btw: der Frühling kommt, freu mich schon )


----------



## Bueck (21. März 2010)

tobb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gern in diesem Thread eine Thematik ansprechen, die meiner Meinung nach immer mehr zur Problematik wird. Es geht im weitesten Sinne um "Freeriden im Allgäu".
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich selbst in diese Kategorie einordnen würde und nichts lieber mag als technisch herausfordernde Abfahrten. Und ich möchte diesem Hobby auch noch in Zukunft ungestraft nachgehen können.
> ...




@Tobi
Genau auf den Punkt getroffen... ein freundliches "Grüß Gott" oder "Servus" hat noch nie geschadet ... da kommt dann sogar mal die Antwort:"Da sieht man mal wie alt wir geworden sind... wenn wir nochmal jung wären ... ;-))" * *Ausnahme sind Jäger*


----------



## frenchman (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich sollten die oben genannten Regeln für vernünftige Biker selbstverständlich sein. Zu zwei Punkten muss ich allerdings meinen Kommentar abgeben:

1. Mir hat der Kinnschutz schon einige Male die Kauleiste bewahrt. Daher finde ich, sollte man bezüglich der Schutzausrüstung keinem eine Vorschrift machen.  Und man kann schließlich auch mit einem Full-face Helm freundlich grüßen!

2. Veröffentlichung von Trails. Nun gut, mit diesem Thema muss man ohne Zweifel behutsam umgehen. Dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach ein großer Unterschied, ob ein Trail in einem Magazin wie z.B. der Bike mit Karte+Höhenprofil abgedruckt wird, oder lediglich ein paar Hinweise in einem Forum wie diesem gegeben werden. Ich habe schon einige Trails per Karte erkundet und freue mich im Gegenzug immer wieder auf Tipps von Gleichgesinnten. Daher stehe ich solchen "Tauschbörsen" wohl eher etwas offener gegenüber...

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen eine spaßreiche und stressfreie Saison 2010


----------



## Herr Baurat (22. März 2010)

Völlig richtig, Frenchman. Nebenbei - wollten wir nicht mal zusammen was fahren...? Hoffentlich klappts mal dieses Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchman (23. März 2010)

Hallo Herr Baurat!

Ja, es ist echt schlimm wie schnell so eine Saison vergeht: schlechtes Wetter, Arbeit am Wochenende, Unternehmungen mit Frau und Kind, Urlaub .... von Hochzeitseinladungen uns sonstigen Verpflichtungen ganz zu schweigen  Trotzdem sollte es dieses Jahr doch mal klappen! Mal sehen wie lange sich der Schnee noch hält!

Gruß

Frenchman


----------



## thefunk (21. April 2010)

Servus!
Bin seit diesem Jahr öfter am Wochenende mal im Allgäu unterwegs (jaja, die Liebe...) und hab bisher nur mal rund um Wildpoldsried ein paar Sächelchen gefahren (Trail Burg Wagegg etc).
Wenn Ihr Samstag/Sonntag unterwegs seit, könnt Ihr ja mal Laut geben, dann lass ich mich gern live ins ein oder andere Schmankerl des Allgäus einweihen (und Ihr müsst hier nix posten). Oder schreibt ne Mail direkt an mich mit einem Tourentipp ; ) S1,2,3 ist kein Thema, aber inklusive Hochfahren bitte  
Nächste Möglichkeit wäre das Wochenende um den ersten Mai rum!
Würd mich freuen, wenn was zam geht!
Ride On,
Tobi


----------



## Herr Baurat (22. April 2010)

Hi Tobi, 
die Liebe geht oft seltsame Wege, aber so lange sie dich zu uns führt, hast du's wohl nicht allzu schlecht erwischt, würde ich sagen 
Vielleicht geht Richtung 1. Mai-WE ja was, aktuell ist ja auch noch ideale Skitourenzeit... mal sehen... meld dich halt kurz vorher nochmal, ok?

Happy trails... Heiko


----------



## thefunk (22. April 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr Baurat,
logisch gebe ich mal Meldung, wie es mit dem Wochenende 1.Mai ausschaut. 
Vielen Dank schon mal fürs mögliche Mitnehmen, wird sich sicher im Frühjahr noch einige Male ne Möglichkeit ergeben.
Tobi


----------



## das waldhuhn (3. Mai 2010)

frenchman schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Baurat!
> 
> Ja, es ist echt schlimm wie schnell so eine Saison vergeht: schlechtes Wetter, Arbeit am Wochenende, Unternehmungen mit Frau und Kind, Urlaub .... von Hochzeitseinladungen uns sonstigen Verpflichtungen ganz zu schweigen  Trotzdem sollte es dieses Jahr doch mal klappen! Mal sehen wie lange sich der Schnee noch hält!
> 
> ...



Hallo alle miteinander! Erstaunlich wie sich die gehobene Anrede für den Herrn Baurat hält. Und Frenchman kann ich mich nahezu 1:1 anschließen im Gejammer. Und das erste Maiwochenende war ja auch eher für die Katz. Nehmt mich doch mit in' Verteiler für Unternehmungen 2010, ich fahr bergauf elend langsam aber ertrage Spott in der Richtung gut, immerhin bin ich ein altes Weib. ;-) Ich kann auch Donnerstags und Freitags biken gehn.
Viele Grüße!
Das Waldhuhn Susanne
(gestern eher "das Forstferkel". Streckenpflege bei Dauerregen hat was.)


----------



## Herr Baurat (4. Mai 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander! Erstaunlich wie sich die gehobene Anrede für den Herrn Baurat hält.



Ich bitte mit Nachdruck darum - "so viel Zeit muss sein" (hat mein Lehrer DOKTOR xxx immer gesagt, wenn man seinen offenbar hart erkämpften Namenszusatz vergessen hat).

Aber zur traurigen Situation: das Wetter macht mich wahnsinnig. Der Mini-Lichtblick (Mi/Do letzter Woche) wird gefolgt vom Monster-Tief ("Ursula" glaub ich - echt toller Name, ohne niemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen. Der Name ist Programm.). Die weißen Gipfel gehen schon wieder runter bis deutlich unter Tegelberghaus-Niveau.. AARRGGHHH. Hab ich vielleicht was verpasst und 5 Monate durchgeschlafen ?

Jedenfalls: bislang ging gar nichts. Weil ich zu allem Überfluss seit Wochen kränkel und nicht auf die Füße komm (TROTZ Bike-Askese). Aber ab nächster Woche ist Schluss - die Erkältung geht weg, der Sommer kommt, das Land wird schuldenfrei und wir fahren alle zusammen mit Frau Waldhuhn mal ne gepflegte Runde... wär das was? Bitte sagt mir nicht dass ich träume!

In diesem Sinne... "auf Bald" 
Heiko


----------



## thefunk (4. Mai 2010)

Bongschur! 
Bin Samstag schon den Trail an der Burg Wagegg gefahren, ansonsten nur am Tegernsee und unsere Hausrunde mit den Isartrails.
Das Allgäu hat mein Radl noch nicht gesehen, leider. 
Aber nächstes Wochenende soll das Wetter wieder auf dem aufsteigenden Ast sein, die Trails stehen sicher unter Wasser, aber der Sonnenschein wirds richten! 
Wir kriegen unsere Ausfahrt!


----------



## das waldhuhn (5. Mai 2010)

Diesen Samstag bin ich in Albstadt. Sonntag hab ich evtl. Kopfweh, wegen Party am Samstag Abend. Das WE drauf ist auch schon verplant. Das danach ist noch ganz frei! 
Übrigens hilft Zink (z.B. Curazink Dragees) gegen Erkältungen die ewig nicht weggehen.

Salü!


----------



## Herr Baurat (6. Mai 2010)

Danke, ist gekauft 
Wird scho wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefunk (6. Mai 2010)

Gurgeln mit heißem Whisky ist die Allheilmethode!


----------



## andi. (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute. Ich bin seit einer Woche im Allgäu und nach ein paar kleinen Ausfahrten und dem Lesen hier im Lokalforum absolut überwältigt. Es gibt soooo viel zu Entdecken und so wenig Zeit. Würd mich freuen falls man mal zusammen was fahren kann. Schaut auf meine Seite und viel Spaß noch 

Die Trailregeln finde ich übrigens auch sehr sinnvoll und sie sollten von jedem eingehalten werden!


----------



## rase (12. Mai 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Die Trailregeln finde ich übrigens auch sehr sinnvoll und sie sollten von jedem eingehalten werden!



Ja, wenn Du die so gut findest, warum findet sich im letzten Video auf Deiner Homepage ein Fahrer der ständig schöne Bremsspuren in den Trail fräst??


----------



## Herr Baurat (13. Mai 2010)

*erwischt* - dem Werner entgeht aber auch gar nichts.. 

Bin übrigens IMMER NOCH krank, die Nase produziert inzwischen einen lecker gelb-grünlichen zähen Schleim, und zwar Unmengen davon. 
Selbst das Whiskey-Gurgeln (Danke für den Tipp!) hat nichts gebracht. Zink ebenfalls scheinbar völlig ohne Wikung.. ich krieg echt die Krise...

Bin jetzt ne Woche "dienstlich" am Lago di Garda, danach zu allen Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## andi. (18. Mai 2010)

rase schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du die so gut findest, warum findet sich im letzten Video auf Deiner Homepage ein Fahrer der ständig schöne Bremsspuren in den Trail fräst??


----------



## Terrierer (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinander
nachdem ich letzte Woche wieder am Gardasee unterwegs war,
will ich nicht mehr hier in der Gegend fahren,da es hier in Biberach und Umgebung fast nichts "gscheits" zum Biken gibt.

Also nehmt mich BITTE mit in die Berge

fahr gern die Berge zuerst hoch bevors dann in spannende Trail geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefunk (26. Mai 2010)

Nach ein paar Hammer-Tagen auf den Schweizer Trails muss ich die Woche leider arbeiten und noch nen Wien Besuch absolvieren, aber 1./2. Juni würd Allgäuradltechnisch was gehen!
Sind bis dahin wieder alle gesund? Wetter wird ja wohl auch passen bis dahin! ; )
Tobi


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. Mai 2010)

Mei, thefunk, du wirst so ein junger Hupfer sein, dir komm ich 100% nicht hinterher bergauf, ich wett wir haben 20 Jahre Altersunterschied, das schreckt mich ab. Bergauf jedenfalls wie gesagt. Abwärts bin ich relativ fit. Ich hätt Zeit am 28., 29. oder 31.5. und am 1. oder 5. Juni. 

Das, was ich die Tage mal fahren möcht kenn ich noch nicht und will niemandem zumuten dass es vielleicht nix taugt außer zum Radl naufschleppen. Der Herr Baurat weiß, wo. (Das probier ich erst mal allein aus, außer irgendwer ist albern und experimentierfreudig genug, mit zu kommen) 
Ich pack glaub vorsichtshalber bloß um die 800 HM, mein Bike ist ja auch kein Leichtbau. Und ich fahr hoch, um runter zu fahren. Nix mit großartig in der Gegend rum. Erklärtes Ziel ist: A gscheide Abfahrt.
So. Jetzt wisst ihr's. 

Hat jetzt schon wer ne Tour in Planung? 
Grüße rundum!
das waldhuhn


----------



## thefunk (26. Mai 2010)

Junger Hüpfer? Mit 35? Danke für die Blumen. 
Bin ja auch erklärter Freerider (hochfahren, um runter zu fahren! Mit dem Maximum an Trails!).
Hört sich also auch ganz nach meiner Tourenwahl an, vielleicht geht ja am 01. oder so was zam, am 3. wollten wir mit unserer diesjährigen Alpen X Crew noch was fahren, da könnt ich dann nen Traum Trail präsentieren!


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. Mai 2010)

Ah, dann sinds bloß 10. Jahre. Prima. 
3.6. geht nicht, da bin ich sicher verkatert wegen Geburtstagsfeier vom meinem Mann. Also 1.6. Gut! Wo? Schaumer mal was der Rest der Bande meint...


----------



## Terrierer (26. Mai 2010)

na dann würd ich doch altersmässig mit 36 doch auch dazupassen!
ich wäre auch für'n Experiment zu haben.
bisschen abenteur muss net schlecht sein.
wenn dieses Wochenende was laufen würd wäre ich gern mit dabei,
es dürfen auch gerne mehr als 800Hm sein.


----------



## thefunk (26. Mai 2010)

Coolio, ich halt den Tag mal fest für ne kleine Riderei! Und dann lasen wir uns vom Rest inspirieren, oder fahren Deine angesagte Tour! 
Frei nach dem Motto "Trail and Error" 

Entspannten Feierabend!


----------



## thefunk (26. Mai 2010)

Probiert mal ruhig aus, berichtet und am 01.06. bin ich dann am Start!


----------



## Herr Baurat (27. Mai 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Und ich fahr hoch, um runter zu fahren. Nix mit großartig in der Gegend rum. Erklärtes Ziel ist: A gscheide Abfahrt.
> So. Jetzt wisst ihr's.



Braves Mädchen - so soll's sein!

Aber jetzt erst mal... Achtung... *tataaa*.. bin wieder fit!! Also zumindest "frei von Krankheit", Kondition ist noch unterirdisch... aber es geht aufwärts.

Schön dass was zusammengeht. Ich bin ab WE erst mal wieder am Lago, dh. 1.6. fällt für mich flach. Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall ne schöne Runde!

Freu mich auf viele schöne Bilder von euch...

LG, Heiko!


----------



## rase (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

da es weniger Spass macht und gefährlicher ist alleine zu fahren, suche ich immer wieder Verrrückte, die Freude haben S3 und schwerere Trails zu fahren und dafür auch bereit sind ihr Rad öfter mal paar hundert bis 1000hm zu schieben bzw. zu tragen (natürlich bergauf, bergab wollen wir ja fahren). Bei Interesse bitte PN. Touren kenne ich schon einiges bzw. würde ich auch noch Unbekanntes ausprobieren wollen.


----------



## das waldhuhn (18. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen. Nachdem das Wetter mal wieder zu bescheiden ist um biken zu gehn hab ich Zeit, hier ne Frage zu stellen die mir seit letztem Samstag im Kopf umgeht: Findet ihr die schwarze Abfahrt im Bikepark Hindelang eigentlich schwierig?

Viele Grüße!
das Waldhuhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefunk (18. Juni 2010)

Da kann ich leider nicht mitreden, war da noch nicht ; )


----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Juni 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. Nachdem das Wetter mal wieder zu bescheiden ist um biken zu gehn hab ich Zeit, hier ne Frage zu stellen die mir seit letztem Samstag im Kopf umgeht: Findet ihr die schwarze Abfahrt im Bikepark Hindelang eigentlich schwierig?
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> das Waldhuhn



Hi,

wenn Du S3 fahren kannst und entsprechend Federweg (mehr als 160mm) hast, dann dürfte nix im Wege stehen,
momentan wird er allerdings schwierig sein, ist Nordhang, wenns geregnet ist es dort sehr schmierig/matschig

Gruss

PS: nimm im Rucksack Schlauch und Pumpe mit ich hatte letztes Mal 2 Platte


----------



## das waldhuhn (18. Juni 2010)

Och, ich kenn die Strecke doch und ich find sie eben nicht schwierig, eher ganz witzig. Ich spring halt nix Großes und die Northshores lass ich auch noch weg. 160mm FW reichen mir so locker. 

Ich wollt bloß wissen wie Andere die so finden. Falls man doch mal zusammen irgendwo fährt, gibt das einen brauchbaren Anhaltspunkt zur Einschätzung wie jemand fahrtechnisch drauf ist. War so mein Hintergedanke.


----------



## Herr Baurat (19. Juni 2010)

Steht schon lang auf meiner Liste, bislang aber noch nie dagewesen. Aber interessant dass Frau Waldhuhn Harros "S3" ziemlich kalt lässt. Ich bin gespannt.

Aber ausnahmsweise regnet es mal ... aarrrrghhhh.... da ist ganz schön der Wurm drin in dieser Saison. Ab Dienstag solls besser werden... hoffen wir mal!


----------



## das waldhuhn (20. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter wird besser. Ich bin (trotz Kater) grad artig 2,5h GA gefahren und sogar trocken geblieben. Kopfweh ist davon leider nicht weg gegangen. Blöd.
Was geht nächstes Wochenende? Ich hätt auch Donnerstag oder Freitag Zeit. Und das AllMountain Radl  ist auch wieder fit. 
Wir können ja mal Ortstermin in Hindelang machen, dann schaumer ob das nun S3-Passagen sind oder ja. 

Gack! (wenn ich hier schon das Hendl bin)


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juni 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn Du S3 fahren kannst und entsprechend Federweg (mehr als 160mm) hast, dann dürfte nix im Wege stehen,



hmm also die schwarze hat doch maximal s2 niveau...is halt elend und das geht in die arme. ein dh bike ist too much für diesen kurs...enduro in meinen augen perfekt.


----------



## Herr Baurat (21. Juni 2010)

Also WENN der Regen mal aufhört und WENN ich meine Gabel (hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine 36er nach nicht mal einem Jahr elendiges Buchsenspiel zeigte und seit über ner Woche eingeschickt ist?) wieder hab und WENN dann gewisse Hühnerhaufensignoras auch noch rauschfrei sind, dann... ja, dann bin ich dabei! Mach mir bei Toxo aber keine Hoffnungen, dass das bis nächstem WE schon passiert sein wird.

Oh Mann, und ab heute werden die Tage schon wieder kürzer - ist zum Heulen...

Aber nein, Schluss mit Jammern. Ich drück die Daumen, alles wird gut!


----------



## das waldhuhn (21. Juni 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hmm also die schwarze hat doch maximal s2 niveau...is halt elend und das geht in die arme. ein dh bike ist too much für diesen kurs...enduro in meinen augen perfekt.



Genau so seh ich das auch. Aber so elend ist sie nimmer seit die meisten Schaltwerkstöter weg sind, jetzt flutscht sie ganz gut und ist nicht mehr so anstrengend. (Oder fahr ich inzwischen besser und es hat nen Grund wieso mir viele Klamotten an den Armen zu eng geworden sind?) Das Steine-Wurzel Eckerl mit Fichtengarnitur ist evtl S3. Und ein gewisses Gefälle hat sie auch hie und da. Sowas in freier Wildbahn würd mir auch gefallen.
Alles wird gut. Auch das Wetter. Meine Allgäu-Karte liegt bei ner Freundin... Mist.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juni 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Genau so seh ich das auch. Aber so elend ist sie nimmer seit die meisten Schaltwerkstöter weg sind, jetzt flutscht sie ganz gut und ist nicht mehr so anstrengend. (Oder fahr ich inzwischen besser und es hat nen Grund wieso mir viele Klamotten an den Armen zu eng geworden sind?) Das Steine-Wurzel Eckerl mit Fichtengarnitur ist evtl S3. Und ein gewisses Gefälle hat sie auch hie und da. Sowas in freier Wildbahn würd mir auch gefallen.
> Alles wird gut. Auch das Wetter. Meine Allgäu-Karte liegt bei ner Freundin... Mist.



sorry ,sollte natürlich elend lang heißen...hab das wörtchen lang unterschlagen ;-)
nah selbst das wurzeleckerl is klassisch s2...wirklich nichts in hindelang is annähernd s3...selbst todtnau hat recht wenig s3 stellen  wildbad dafür hat paar s3 stellen mehr  was s5 is willst gar net wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (21. Juni 2010)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> sorry ,sollte natürlich elend lang heißen...hab das wörtchen lang unterschlagen ;-)
> nah selbst das wurzeleckerl is klassisch s2...wirklich nichts in hindelang is annähernd s3...selbst todtnau hat recht wenig s3 stellen  wildbad dafür hat paar s3 stellen mehr  was s5 is willst gar net wissen



Hallo Freunde,

ich finde die Diskussion ob Hindelang S2 oder S3 ist lustig, wenn Ihr meinen Text ordentlich lest, steht dort, wer S3 fahren kann kann auch Hindelang fahren 
(es steht nicht dort, dass Hindelang S3 ist!! alles klar),

In diesem Sinne 

Gruss


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juni 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> wenn Ihr meinen Text ordentlich lest, steht dort, wer S3 fahren kann kann auch Hindelang fahren
> (es steht nicht dort, dass Hindelang S3 ist!! alles klar),



hasz recht , wer lesen kann ist kalr im vorteil . wer s3 fahren kann komtm sogut wie überall runter würd ich mal sagen. s4 und s5 sind doch wirklich selten


----------



## Spacer999 (22. Juni 2010)

Hi ihr! 

Ich oute mich mal als (Ober-)Allgäuer und abonniere hiermit den Thread  

Gruß

p.s. ab morgen S-O-N-N-E!


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juni 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> p.s. ab morgen S-O-N-N-E!



urgeier, assgeier, allgaier 

jawohl sooooooooooonne


----------



## thefunk (24. Juni 2010)

Servus die Wadln!
Was soll dieses gelbe Ding am Himmel? Sollte auch im Allgäu zu sehen sein, oder? 
Mag am Samstag mal wieder was gscheids fahren (außer dem täglichen Abspulen der Isartrails zum Feierabend!)
Was bietet denn die Frau Waldhuhn und der Rest der Allgäuer so an? 
Sonst würd ich nämlich an den Schliersee fahren und mich da die Rotwand runterstürzen 
LG Tobi

@ Frau Waldhuhn: TopTip mit dem Trikothersteller, wir gehen heute in die Produktion! Ole!


----------



## das waldhuhn (25. Juni 2010)

Meine Allgäu-Karte liegt immer noch bei ner Freundin und ich glaub nicht dass ich dazukomm, sie zu holen. Außerdem tendier ich schon wieder Richtung Albstadt für Sonntag. 
Was noch offen steht wär das was ich bei Hinterstein anvisiert hab, aber das geht am WE eher nicht, wegen der Wanderer, außerdem denk ich dass dem Fahren mindestens 2,5h Schieben und Radl raufwuchten vorausgeht.
Falls aber jetzt jemand eine Viel versprechende Touridee hier einkippt, (Treffpunkt und Zeitpunkt sowie km/HM Angabe langt ja ) enttäusch ich meinen Sohn und seinen Kumpel und noch jemanden und komm mit in die Berge. 

salü!
das waldhuhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefunk (25. Juni 2010)

Aaaalso:
Wir bleiben am Samstag lieber auf der anderen Seite von München und nehmen die Rotwand unter die Stollen. Hat den charmanten Vorteil, dass da nur Wanderer beim uphill sind wegen Forststrasse, den Trail runter hab ich noch nicht viele gesehen.
http://www.bike-freeride.de/fmo/fre...35&PHPSESSID=73e9e4bfcda733b616d3c2a0c7bcb449

Einladung jederzeit!

Die Woche drauf bin ich aber wieder in Wildpoldsried und für eine Tour zu haben, meine neuen Schuh warten schon auf das ein oder andere Tragestück 
Oder Bad Hindelang? Oder/Und?

Rackenrohl!


----------



## das waldhuhn (26. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag evtl. die Hinterstein Plagerei? Und Sonntag könnten wir gerne mal Hindelang ins Auge fassen, Samstag ist 75er von der Schwiegermuddi, da geht nix.
Morgen werd ich angesichts der Temperatur in aller Früh 2h "anständig" fahren und später noch entspannt den Hometrail genießen. Da war ich jetzt auch grad, da kann mans sehr gut aushalten.
Und was mir noch einfällt, aber das ist bei Oberammergau, ich hab letztes Jahr was entdeckt (dank dem Herrn T.B. vom Bikepark) da bin ich das untere Stück gefahren, da ist der obere Teil sicher auch super. Das sollten wir bald mal fahren. Hat jemand auch Do. oder Fr. Zeit oder könnt ihr alle nur am WE?

roggnrol auch du! juhu!


----------



## Herr Baurat (27. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt euch doch allo gegen mich verschworen - Donnerstag ist mein langer Arbeitstag, da geht nüscht! Aber ich hab ja immer noch nicht mal ein Radl, also was reg ich mich eigentlich auf... ich hoffe mal auf Freitag, könnte klappen... Bescheid!?


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. Juni 2010)

Freitag eher, ich hatte übersehen dass ich am Do. einen Zahnarzt-Termin hab. Wenn das Provisorium für die Krone gut hält, dann geht Fr.


----------



## thefunk (28. Juni 2010)

Bei mir geht leider nur der Samschtag oder Sonntag, unter der Woche zirkel ich Isartrails ; )


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. Juni 2010)

Dann kommsch halt am Sonntag nach Hindelang, und ich fahr Freitag mit Monsieur Baurat was nettes, ich hab nämlich sogar eine Idee.


----------



## thefunk (28. Juni 2010)

Das wäre ne Idee, ich hab noch nen Spezl im Gepäck, mit dem radl ich Samstag was Feines und Sonntag schwitzen wir die WM Bierlis im Park raus ; )


----------



## das waldhuhn (1. Juli 2010)

Guter Plan. Ich starte übrigens morgen früh um 7:15 etwa ab Gunzesrieder Säge und schau mir da in der Ecke was an. Auf der Karte gestrichelt und gezackt, viele Höhenlinien auf engem Raum. Auffahrt aber großenteils komfortabel. Evtl jemand spontan motiviert zum mitkommen?
Und Hindelang Sonntag ist auch noch geplant. 

salü miteinand!


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Juli 2010)

Schee wars, ich hab auch was gefunden, Rubrik "ganz gaacher Karrenweg". Aber den besc******* Stau aufm Rückweg hätts nicht gebraucht. (Wär ich doch bloß nachm Biergarten in Probstried hintenrum heimgefahren.)


----------



## kamikater (4. Juli 2010)

> Aber den besc******* Stau aufm Rückweg hätts nicht gebraucht.



Da hättest bei Grönenbach oder spätestens Woringen raus müssen; kam aber oft genug im Verkehrsfunk 

Was hast du denn für einen Weg gefunden, nicht etwa den Tobelweg? Lass uns doch an deiner Freude teilhaben, gerne auch per PN. Bin auch oft im Gunzesrieder Tal unterwegs, aber alle Wege wird man nie kennen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (4. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keine Lust auf das dämliche Radiogedudel gehabt. Tja. Hab ich Pech gehabt. 
Tobelweg könnte das schon heißen. Hast ne PN.


----------



## frenchman (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist hier irgendwie ruhiger geworden ...... egal, ich würde am Sonntag gerne rund um den Säuling radeln. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ernst die Bike-Sperre an der Dürrenberg-Alm nach Pflach zu nehmen ist?

Danke im Voraus und Gruß

Frenchman

P.S.: Mitradler sind natürlich gerne willkommen


----------



## Krausmann (31. Juli 2010)

servus frenchman
ich würde vll mitkommen? wo und wann?


----------



## tobb (31. Juli 2010)

Tach,

der Wirt ist halt ziemlich angepisst, weil die Radler die ganzen Spitzkehren abkürzen und den Weg malträtieren.

Auf der anderen Seite ist jetzt unten eine Forststrasse von 4-5m Breite reingezimmert ... das passt irgendwie nicht ganz vom Verhältnis 

Wir haben auf jeden Fall in der Ecke Dürrenbergalpe schon einige nicht positive Erfahrungen gemacht (Stock in Richtung Speichen, Stock auf Hintern, Kein Witz!)

Grüße


----------



## natural69 (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde ab dem 07.08. für ein paar Tage am Grüntensee campen und möchte die eine  oder andere Tour machen. Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen in der Nähe, also Trails S2-S3?

Danke im voraus.

Daniel


----------



## An der Alb (1. August 2010)

natural69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde ab dem 07.08. für ein paar Tage am Grüntensee campen und möchte die eine  oder andere Tour machen. Könnt Ihr mir was empfehlen in der Nähe, also Trails S2-S3?
> 
> ...



Ich hab für´s Allgäu das hier: http://www.amazon.de/Bikeline-Allgä...fikation-Unterkunftsverzeichnis/dp/3850002160

Wie in der einen Rezension geschrieben bewegt sich viel auf Asphalt. Wenn du dann aber noch eine gute Karte dazu nimmst, geht´s eigentlich ganz gut. 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es in Kirchhein so ein feines Bike gibt. Wo bist du denn immer unterwegs?


----------



## Spacer999 (2. August 2010)

Ha da bist ja bei uns  Falls am Campingplatz an der Wasserwachts Hütte mal Leute sind, da bin ich zu 100% dabei 
Wir grillen da fast jedes WE wenns Wetter passt! Könnts auffn Steak vorbei kommen 

An Trails gibts vom GrüSee aus eigtl. ne recht gute Auswahl! Fahre auch immer von Wertach aus... von Pfronten bis Immenstadt hast da ja dann alles in der Reichweite! Wieviel Std. und Hm soll so ne Tour denn haben? 


Gruß


----------



## Herr Baurat (2. August 2010)

Dürrenberg: schlechte Idee, hatte auch schon mehrfach Gespräche mit dem in der Tat ziemlich genervten Wirt. Eigentlich schad: schöne Alm, toller Kuchen, lecker Bier - aber ich warte drauf, bis der erste beim Abfahren wirklich Ärger bekommt. Offenbar fahren inzwischen viele auf und leider auch neben dem Weg - da sind "wir Biker" wohl mal wieder selber schuld, dass es soweit gekommen ist. Ich fahr dort nicht mehr, wenn der Wirt keine Biker mehr haben will, soll er doch. Eine Anzeige wegen "Besitzstandsstörung" kommt teuer...


----------



## frenchman (2. August 2010)

Danke für die Antworten! Haben daraufhin spontan umdisponiert: Holy Trail in der Zugspitz-Arena - 2 Wanderer, keine Stöcke einfach nur genialer, trockener Trail 

Sorry auch an Krausmann, aber das war dann alles sehr kurzfristig!

Gruß Frenchman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natural69 (3. August 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Ha da bist ja bei uns  Falls am Campingplatz an der Wasserwachts Hütte mal Leute sind, da bin ich zu 100% dabei
> Wir grillen da fast jedes WE wenns Wetter passt! Könnts auffn Steak vorbei kommen
> 
> An Trails gibts vom GrüSee aus eigtl. ne recht gute Auswahl! Fahre auch immer von Wertach aus... von Pfronten bis Immenstadt hast da ja dann alles in der Reichweite! Wieviel Std. und Hm soll so ne Tour denn haben?
> ...



Hallo,

mir gehts eigentlich Hauptsächlich drum, viele schöne Trails zu fahren. Hoch am besten so schnell wie möglich. Mehr als 3-4 h möchte ich eigentlich nicht unterwegs sein. Habe nicht so viel Ausgang.
Das mit dem Steak hört sich gut an und als Beilage noch ein paar Trail-Tipps und der Urlaub hat sich schon gelohnt.
Unter anderem dachte ich an die hier im Forum erwähnte Tour von der Alpspitze (vom Böck runter durch den Wald). 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Spacer999 (9. August 2010)

Jap, Alpspitz Sportheim Böck richtung Kappeler Alp issn ganz netter Trail! 
Welchen ich fürn guten Abfahrer auch sehr geil finde is Gipfel Alpspitz runter richtung Reichenbach! Die Route liest man zwar nicht so oft, bringt aber Spaß 
Ansonsten gibts noch inner direkten Umgebung gute Trails vonner Reutter Wanne und Wertacher Hörnle! Einfach GPSies bissl quälen  

Gruß


----------



## hopelvira (21. August 2010)

Bin ab morgen abend in Pfronten bis Ende der Woche. Fährt vlt. jemand von den Locals hier in den nächsten Tagen ne Runde, bei der ich mich anschließen kann. (max. 1200-1500 hm, S1-S2)?


----------



## Hatehiller (4. Juni 2011)

Oh, bin wohl leider zu spät in die Runde gestoßen


----------



## hopelvira (4. Juni 2011)

Interessant, dass du den Trail mal gefahren bist, hatt ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber S5 ist definitiv zu schwer für mich ;-)

Ich werd wohl im Juli oder im August mal wieder für paar Tage in Pfronten sein, vielleicht können wir dann mal zusammen losziehn. 

Auch schön: Im Tannheimer Tal der Trail vom Adlerhorst zum Haldensee: Kurz, aber spannend


----------



## Hatehiller (5. Juni 2011)

Läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopelvira (5. Juni 2011)

Oh, das klingt sehr gut, hatte bislang im Tannheimer Tal sonst nichts spannendes gefunden


----------



## rase (5. Juni 2011)

Hatehiller schrieb:


> Oh, bin wohl leider zu spät in die Runde gestoßen
> Falls noch paar Suchende unter euch weilen würds mich freuen wenn das Thema wieder aktiv wird!
> Wohn seit diesem Winter erst in Kempten und hab geduldig gewartet bis der Grünten das letzte Weiß verlor... seitdem bin ich jede freie Minute draussen am Abgleichen von Landkarte mit Trail-Realität. Macht Spass wie n kleines Kind s Allgäu zu entdecken.
> 
> Also Leute, es gibt noch mehr, der Thread ist wieder ON



Falls Du mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs bist kannste Dich ja melden, ich hätte Interesse mitzufahren.


----------



## quicky (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

schön, dass mal wieder was los ist im Forum. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall 
auch an einer kleinen Runde hier im Allgäu interessiert. Aktuell ist
leider das Wetter hier bescheiden .


----------



## Dan03 (6. Juni 2011)

Verabredet euch doch von mir aus per PN aber lasst die blöde Posterei hier von den Wegen sein. Das gibt nix als Ärger.
Wie im Kindergarten mit dem Kasperltheater - S5 Blabla, nix S5 hier.
Ich bitte euch, haltet eure Klappe über solche Wege - WIR werdens noch bereuen!!!


----------



## Bueck (7. Juni 2011)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Verabredet euch doch von mir aus per PN aber lasst die blöde Posterei hier von den Wegen sein. Das gibt nix als Ärger.
> Wie im Kindergarten mit dem Kasperltheater - S5 Blabla, nix S5 hier.
> Ich bitte euch, haltet eure Klappe über solche Wege - WIR werdens noch bereuen!!!



!!! So schaut´s aus ... nix S5 und so ... fahren-freuen-fertig !!! 

Das Einzige was Internetforen und schmale Bergwege verbindet ist die Möglichkeit damit einem Jäger der am ausflippen ist mit der sofortigen veröffentlichung des Weges als "Superflow" in allen MTB Foren zu drohen wenn er nicht gleich die Luft anhält ...


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Juni 2011)

Dan03 schrieb:


> Verabredet euch doch von mir aus per PN aber lasst die blöde Posterei hier von den Wegen sein. Das gibt nix als Ärger.
> Wie im Kindergarten mit dem Kasperltheater - S5 Blabla, nix S5 hier.
> Ich bitte euch, haltet eure Klappe über solche Wege - WIR werdens noch bereuen!!!



Endlich sagts mal einer


----------

